

Less is More: How SeeClickFix Improved Engagement By Reducing Visual Clutter - dsiroker
http://blog.optimizely.com/redesigning-your-homepage-ab-test

======
rrwhite
I'm a Optimizely user and I find the engagement score to be the most suspect
metric to use to validate anything. Especially for something as important as
your homepage. Was there not a real goal state they could have tested other
than "did someone click anything?"?

~~~
dsiroker
Dan from Optimizely here. I agree that engagement isn't always the best metric
to use to determine the effectiveness of a variation and in this case it
probably would have been better for them to track the submissions of the main
form on their homepage. That said for large whole page changes it is a great
way to determine whether or not people are more likely to engage on the page
in some way vs. bouncing.

The original inspiration for Optimizely came out of my experience as the
Director of Analytics for the Obama 2008 campaign where we used Google Website
Optimizer and Omniture Test & Target. One of the things that was frustrating
with GWO was only being able to measure one conversion goal. With Optimizely
you can measure as many goals as you like and see the holistic impact of the
changes you make. In this case I think they should have also measured the
conversion rate of the main form and see the impact this variation had on it.
We will do a better job of evangelizing lessons learned and best practices for
our customers going forward!

Appreciate the feedback and keep it coming!

------
Drbble
Have they seen clicked and fixed the broken android app yet?

